# Northeast Snow/Ice expo?



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone been to the Northeast Snow/Ice Expo? Is it worth attending? travelling 7+ hours to attend? How many exhibitors are there? Quality?
Thanks


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Never been but planning on going this year. I guess they cancled it last year because of poor turnout (whether it be vendor or attendees i dont know). I was wondering the same things


----------



## Snowgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

When and where is it scheduled? (please)


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Sept 16-17, 2008 in Marlboro, MA


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

MSS Mow;575414 said:


> Anyone been to the Northeast Snow/Ice Expo? Is it worth attending? travelling 7+ hours to attend? How many exhibitors are there? Quality?
> Thanks


 Have same ?s but I have about a 3 hour drive
Does Whelen go to it?

I am planing to go as I couldn't go to sima.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

Forgot to say snoway is going to be there


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bulldozer;575504 said:


> Forgot to say snoway is going to be there


Yes we will be exhibiting there booth # 717.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;575507 said:


> Yes we will be exhibiting there booth # 717.


Its also the kissing booth!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;575517 said:


> Its also the kissing booth!


You're bringing the gf with ya................sweet, I'll pucker up for her


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;575518 said:


> You're bringing the gf with ya................sweet, I'll pucker up for her


Just throw in the snoway thong....mega blade additon!:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;575520 said:


> Just throw in the snoway thong....mega blade additon!:waving:


Well she is gonna have to model it at the booth then


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;575525 said:


> Well she is gonna have to model it at the booth then


Now your pushing ur luck!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i changed my mind TLS. you can only come up with me if you bring your girl


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;575616 said:


> i changed my mind TLS. you can only come up with me if you bring your girl


Then your girl can ride up with me! She can sit shotgun!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

ill be there ill let you know how it is


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Ummm, how about answering the original question. I'm sure I'm not the only one interested in whether or not the expo is worth attending. Thanks


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

MSS Mow;575687 said:


> Ummm, how about answering the original question. I'm sure I'm not the only one interested in whether or not the expo is worth attending. Thanks


Sorry we tend to do that, well im going that should be more then enough reason to come !:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mss mow here is another reasons to attend....Enzo a top notch member on this site, was more then happy to offer to pay for our lunch and beer. He is a top class guy. Thankyou enzo:waving:


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

ill be there along with some other north shore guys


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

probably going. thinking of who i can sucker into going with me.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bribrius;576565 said:


> probably going. thinking of who i can sucker into going with me.


Get grandview to go with you!

Also dont forget, enzo has lunch on him! He said somthing about going to get lobster!:waving:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

GV is too busy counting the seaonal dollars he has coming in


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

mike33087;576563 said:


> ill be there along with some other north shore guys


what day will you be going mike? we'll be heading up wednesday


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;576568 said:


> Get grandview to go with you!
> 
> Also dont forget, enzo has lunch on him! He said somthing about going to get lobster!:waving:


Lobster!? you guys might not want to ride home with me lol


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what vendors will be at this show??


----------



## mgf250 (May 16, 2007)

Their website has very little information.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

shaunnshelly;577983 said:


> Does anyone know what vendors will be at this show??


i would assume all the major players. but a list would be nice. and yes their site has no useful info.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a list that they faxed to me when I called them.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

wonder why the major plow companies arent listed? fisher, boss, snoway etc. they list blizzard. thatll be nice to see the Whelen booth


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;581744 said:


> wonder why the major plow companies arent listed? fisher, boss, snoway etc. they list blizzard. thatll be nice to see the Whelen booth


They did not list sno-way, and tom said he will be there. So i dont know if that list is up to date!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah forget about the lobster guys, i am allergic to shell fish. it should be a good show though.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

Get your glasses Sno-Way is on it:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bulldozer;581769 said:


> Get your glasses Sno-Way is on it:waving:


I dont wear glasses....perhaps i need a eye exam.......all i saw was snow-gate


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Bulldozer;581769 said:


> Get your glasses Sno-Way is on it:waving:


i still dont see it...is there a page 2 i dont see?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Enzo;581761 said:


> yeah forget about the lobster guys, i am allergic to shell fish. it should be a good show though.


think so enzo? lol


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

It is the 16th one down on the left.xysport The guy that I talk to said that some of the vender are dealers for fisher etc.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Bulldozer;581792 said:


> It is the 16th one down on the left.xysport The guy that I talk to said that some of the vender are dealers for fisher etc.


guess your specticals are a higher perscription than mine lol totally overlooked that.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bulldozer;581792 said:


> It is the 16th one down on the left.xysport The guy that I talk to said that some of the vender are dealers for fisher etc.


I thought it was in alphabetical order? I think u need glasses bulldozer!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

The hours are supposed to be 11am to 7pm on the 16th and 9am to 3pm onthe 17th
I am planning to be there on the 16th


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

weather dependant, TLS Enzo and myself will be heading up on wed the 17th.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm planning on the 16th. 

Ken


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm going on the sixteenth also.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;581797 said:


> I thought it was in alphabetical order? I think u need glasses bulldozer!


EDM Distributors handles Sno-Way Tim. It's their booth so they get top billing in the listing but it does say Sno-Way also


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;582211 said:


> EDM Distributors handles Sno-Way Tim. It's their booth so they get top billing in the listing but it does say Sno-Way also


Toby4492 should get top billing!:waving:


----------



## Stoneheadmtn (Sep 6, 2008)

Do these vendors have "show specials"? I need two new tailgate spreaders. Will they be cutting deals? Only way I could justify the 6+ hrs each way. Is there a Mid-Atlantic show?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Stoneheadmtn;582308 said:


> Do these vendors have "show specials"? I need two new tailgate spreaders. Will they be cutting deals? Only way I could justify the 6+ hrs each way. Is there a Mid-Atlantic show?


to me , if you say "special show" they better have topless girls with those spreaders... and they better do special things


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

Stoneheadmtn;582308 said:


> Do these vendors have "show specials"? I need two new tailgate spreaders. Will they be cutting deals? Only way I could justify the 6+ hrs each way. Is there a Mid-Atlantic show?


The website says that there is going to be one in Cleveland, Ohio Date and Location TBD


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

elite1msmith;582315 said:


> to me , if you say "special show" they better have topless girls with those spreaders... and they better do special things


I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

Snowgeek;575461 said:


> When and where is it scheduled? (please)


Northeast Snow & Ice Expo
Royal Plaza Trade Center
Marlborough, Massachusetts
September 16-17, 2008 
Tues: 11am-7pm, Weds: 9am-3pm

*Free Admission and Free Parking*


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Bulldozer;582425 said:


> *Free Admission and Free Parking*


free lunch too. (if you know enzo lol)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;582428 said:


> free lunch too. (if you know enzo lol)


Just see enzo for ur free lunch....he is talking about outback steakhouse now!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;582430 said:


> Just see enzo for ur free lunch....he is talking about outback steakhouse now!


just bring your appetite, enzo's got a big wallet

2 steaks, onion rings & a pitcher of beer sound pretty good to me


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;582433 said:


> just bring your appetite, enzo's got a big wallet
> 
> 2 steaks, onion rings & a pitcher of beer sound pretty good to me


He has just sign the super mega mart to plow........40 for the push and 35 for the lawn....salt included!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

lol oh boy, can i have my lunch delivered since i cant make it? enzo should be able to foot the bill to have it ran un to central ny right?  wish i could make it but i gots me some college to go to that day  very nice scenery


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

LawnProLandCare;582442 said:


> lol oh boy, can i have my lunch delivered since i cant make it? enzo should be able to foot the bill to have it ran un to central ny right?  wish i could make it but i gots me some college to go to that day  very nice scenery


if the scenery is anything like your sig pic, i would stay at school too


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;582442 said:


> lol oh boy, can i have my lunch delivered since i cant make it? enzo should be able to foot the bill to have it ran un to central ny right?  wish i could make it but i gots me some college to go to that day  very nice scenery


Np....and enzo just called me saying he will drive the dinner out to you! What a great guy, he said gas is np he has tons of money!payup


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

*expo*

i have been twice always got some information will be going this year,was going to buy a plow last year but they didn't have it will buy something i'm sure


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys..Im thinking of going on Tuesday. Anyone want to carpool? I'm in New Lebanon NY, near the Mass/VT border..Rather ride with someone then talk to myself..Split the gas. Your rig or mine. PM me if interested....ussmileyflag


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Here I was last week trying to decide if the drive was worth it for me. Im only 1 hour and 2 minutes away. HAHA. You guys thinking of driving 6 hours each way are crazy. Im happy I found out about it thru plowsite. Ill be there. Why wouldn't they do this on a weekend? They would draw so many more people...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

scitown;583739 said:


> Here I was last week trying to decide if the drive was worth it for me. Im only 1 hour and 2 minutes away. HAHA. You guys thinking of driving 6 hours each way are crazy. Im happy I found out about it thru plowsite. Ill be there. Why wouldn't they do this on a weekend? They would draw so many more people...


Most shows are during the week because of lower rental costs and most of the reps only work Mon-Fri.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;583756 said:


> Most shows are during the week because of lower rental costs and most of the reps only work Mon-Fri.


did Tom teach you that? lol


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like a silly reason more people = more money. For dealers and expo center.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;583756 said:


> most of the reps only work Mon-Fri.


Now there is a concept that I should learn to follow.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I went the last 2 years, Its good, you can see all the major brand in one place. Worth 3 hour drive? probably you'd spend that much time driving to all the different local sellers.
I'm going wed. morning


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

06HD BOSS;582428 said:


> free lunch too. (if you know enzo lol)


I thought that Tom (Toby) was providing lunch to plowsite members

How are we going to recognize other plowsite members ?

and I'm not shure with day I will be there as a Rain messed up timeing of a job but I am still going to be there.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone have the address for the place?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Royal Plaza Trade Center
181 Boston Post Rd W
Marlborough, Massachusetts


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bulldozer;584185 said:


> I thought that Tom (Toby) was providing lunch to plowsite members
> 
> How are we going to recognize other plowsite members ?
> 
> and I'm not shure with day I will be there as a Rain messed up timeing of a job but I am still going to be there.


No 06Boss is right about Enzo handling the lunch thing. 

Just got checked into the hotel and setup of our booth is complete. I look forward to seeing all that are coming to the show over the next couple of days.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

MSS Mow;575470 said:


> Sept 16-17, 2008 in Marlboro, MA


lol, oops tomorrow? guess ill be missing that, i would have liked to go up there,


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ramairfreak98ss;585153 said:


> lol, oops tomorrow? guess ill be missing that, i would have liked to go up there,


Catch a ride with tls22. I am sure he would bring you up to the show.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

damn i forgot all about this, do you need passes or can anyone just walk in??


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;585168 said:


> damn i forgot all about this, do you need passes or can anyone just walk in??


You can show up and register on site Ben.


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, I haven't been on Plowsite in months and just decided to stop in now to catch up. Just in time; didn't realize the Expo was happening nearby. Maybe I'll head there Wednesday morning... it's only an hour from me.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

toby4492;585157 said:


> Catch a ride with tls22. I am sure he would bring you up to the show.


Toby, I'll see ya there tommorrow mid afternoon, bringing a couple of the other Merrimac Mill guys along as well. I've never seen a snow way up close and its time for a plow on the new the dump truck, so we'll have to talk.

C ya later!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be there tomorrow, probably around 4ish til close i'm assuming!! I can't wait!

-mike-


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

I be there tomorrow morning for as long as it takes to go throught . Hope they have the sander ready to go as you guys will be making it slippery with your drooling


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

everyones going tuesday. too bad, it wouldve been nice to meet you all.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

06HD BOSS;585448 said:


> everyones going tuesday. too bad, it wouldve been nice to meet you all.


Same here but my job but my job needed a day to dry before I finish it wed.and my boss is a slave driver ( me).


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When all you guys meet with Tom don't let him cry poor mouth that he can't buy. We all know he has the card!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i went two years ago, wasnt worth it, had some nice trucks rigged out, but everything everyone has seen not worth going.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Just got back from the show smaller than last year NO BOSS at the show two ditchwich displays....
dont drive to far to go to it!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

theplowmeister;585661 said:


> Just got back from the show smaller than last year NO BOSS at the show two ditchwich displays....
> dont drive to far to go to it!


thanks for the update. i may have to talk Tim out of driving all that way. No Boss? wtf. how long did it take you to view the whole show?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

hmm, i want to go still, just to see whats out there plus i never been to one


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

it took me five minutes to walk through the show. no boss or western plows. complete waste of time


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got back from the show. It was ok, the venders that were there were great. I was surprised at what was missing. No Boss or Western. Also, no snow throwers. There was one on an articulated front end loader, not quite what I was looking for. Also I didn't notice a sima booth.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay i might just sleep in 2morrow, i took the day off also!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

theplowmeister;585661 said:


> Just got back from the show smaller than last year NO BOSS at the show two ditchwich displays....
> dont drive to far to go to it!


Save the fuel!! Not worth drive. I saw a few people I new other than that it was a waste of time 

The venders were great. Not thier fault. I was talking to one guy that said he found out about the show last week and all he does is trade shows. Poorly put together.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks to all the PS members that stopped by our booth today. It was good to meet you all and to put a face with a screen name.

I would agree that the show was not promoted as well as most shows that we do, and the quantity of vendors was certainly not what it could or should have been.

That being said we stayed busy all day talking with people about Sno-Way and the new MegaBlade products.

I look forward to meeting those of you that plan on attending tomorrow as well.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought it was a good show. Then again its the only one I've ever been to. It took us about 4 hours to walk through the whole thing. Talked to almost every vendor about one thing or another. I was very impressed with the wacker articulated loader there. I might need to own one of those at some point. Got a bunch of free stuff (hats, a couple shirts, pencils, levels, ice scrapers, key chains). All pretty much useless stuff, but who doesn't like to get that kind of stuff lol. Overall a good time, my voice is worn out from talking with all these people at every booth all day. Personally, I would go if any of you are in question. And Toby, I have to say I was pretty impressed with that snow way blade. I walked away with a whole different opinion on the snow way blades.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

too bad the free hats and pencils wont out weigh the cost of a missed day of work  otherwise i'd be there.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm glad I didnt drive down special. I was on my way through to Syracuse so I stopped in. I was a little dissapointed , I can see about that much plow gear at the local fair. I'd give it a 4 or 5 on a scale of 10. Took 10 - 15 minutes to browse through. doug


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Just on a PR standpoint i don't understand why fisher, curtis, downeaster or any other northeast based company wasn't there. They wouldn't have that far to drive and it would have made the show quite a bit better....some of those companies were coming from wisconsin and other states that are a LONG ways off in comparison. Fisher just relying on their big dealers to represent them is kinda a lousy strategy IMO as those aren't the people who are building the equipment that we want to put our feedback into. 

Still, i'm VERY impressed with snoway's turnout at the show, what they did is what the other plow manufactuerers should have done. They didn't have a big fancy display or anything that screams snoway, and they were actually tucked into the far back corner of the expo which i thought was terrible considering they had the newest and most advanced thing there, but Tom still did a great job of meeting with anyone and everyone who was looking at the plow.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

DugHD;586035 said:


> I'm glad I didnt drive down special. I was on my way through to Syracuse so I stopped in. I was a little dissapointed , I can see about that much plow gear at the local fair. I'd give it a 4 or 5 on a scale of 10. Took 10 - 15 minutes to browse through. doug


Fryeburg Fair is a week early this year I heard?? They have more plow setups than the expo and fried dough.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

ya . thats the fair I was mentioning. French Fries also!


----------

